# TIVO assumes channel hasn't changed



## Exigeus (Apr 1, 2007)

When I use my cable remote to change the channel, TIVO will later assume the channel hasn't changed rather than making sure. So when it wants to record a program later, and TIVO still thinks it's on the right channel, it won't bother to change it. So it records on whatever channel it's on, which is usually the wrong one. Likewise, if I then use the TIVO remote to change to a channel TIVO assumes it's still on, it won't do anything. I punch in the channel number, hit enter, and nothing. It thinks it's already on that channel, so it doesn't bother to make sure. This is a real problem, and should be easy to fix. Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, TiVo, by default, changes the channel, even if it thinks the cable/satellite box is on the same channel it wants.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Actually, TiVo, by default, changes the channel, even if it thinks the cable/satellite box is on the same channel it wants.


I have found, like the OP, that if TiVo thinks it's already on a channel then it will not change it again. I use the IR blaster on the 2 SB we have.

The info screen pops up - the tiVo's info screen looks like it is changing the channel - cable box does not change. :down:

Solutions:
Stop using the cable company remote. Stop channel surfing on the TiVo with cable box, change the speed settings for the TiVo SB code. This will minimized the times that you suffer from the "TiVo Blues"


----------



## Exigeus (Apr 1, 2007)

classicsat, rdrrepair is right, this definitely happens. I have a serial connection to a series 2 TIVO, and I've seen it more than a dozen times. It consistently traces down to the TIVO wanting to record two things on the same channel, with me changing the channel in between with another remote. And I can demonstrate to anyone how the remote will not change the channel if the number I punch in is the same channel it was on when I used the cable remote to change it.


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

DON'T DO THAT. If you have TiVo controlling the cable box, ONLY USE THE TIVO REMOTE. Doing anything else is asking for problems like this.


----------

